# Impossible II



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Impossible II*

Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.

First the complete pattern










You need to find the minimum repeatable unit, which in this case is a hexagon










This is made up of six triangles










Each of these triangles is made up of five pieces










The four woods I used were Pau Amarello, Padauk, Purpleheart and Ebony

So for the whole hexagon you need six of the large shapes (of each of the first three woods), two of the mid sized shapes (of each of the first three woods) and six small Ebony triangles.

To make an end grain pattern you make up sticks with the above outlines, long enough to cut into slices, when the hexagon is finished, to make up your overall pattern.

I first glued up the pieces for each of the six triangles using PVA and masking tape to bind them, cleaned them up on the drum sander and then stuck them together (in the correct order) again with PVA and tape.
When this assembly was dry I removed the tape and sliced the hexagonal stick into slices, arranged and glued them to a backboard and trimmed it with Ebony.

Thats it in a nutshell. Have fun.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Martyn, This is an amazing piece, but you make it sound easy with your description. I am in awe of your talent! THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT!!


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


How did you cut the pieces in an accurate and repeatable enough fashion?


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Looks like one of those magic eye pictures.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the posting.
This is not on my to do list yet.
I will relax and enjoy yours.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Kevin, I cut them on a tablesaw with the blade set to 60°. Oh and a fence to cut against. Distances set using the micro-adjuster I posted recently. Plus I cut all of one size in one go without a break and no adjustment of the fence between cuts.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Martyn, you are so precise in doing all the pieces in systematic way. The smallest ones to do is the ebony and the other which I think was done gluing the component board then ripped it to a prismatic triangle, crosscut to thickness. The trapezoid component of the triangle is ripped then crosscut. Hard to guess, and much harder to do it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Martyn 
thank´s for posting
one more question 
I know you played around with endgrain but cuoldn´t it have been made 
the otherway and obtained the same feeling in the finished piece
and wuoldn´t it have been easyer to make the cuts and glue up

Dennis


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


that takes some precision cuts to get without noticeable gaps in the glueup….

as I am not as precise i would at least glue the inner pieces of wood and then rip them to triangles. would save me on ripping very small strips that i don't really like. will also make the glueup easier (but add a stage). amazinf work and thanks for the blog!!!!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Geometry and I are pretty good buddies, but this makes my head hurt just watching …


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Martyn, This is an amazing design. It really came out well. I would not have thought that such a complicated pattern would look so fantastic.

It also seems like doing it in endgrain was the way to go. That would have been a lot of small pieces if done with one glue-up in face grain.

Good job Sir,
Steve


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


i would think it would be easier to make a couple glue-ups of longer stock, then just crosscut the triangles off 'n piece together individually…i'm just thinking out loud, but please someone correct me if there would be an easier way? i'd love to try this, i could imagine it so tricky looking 'n pleasing to the eyes if done right in the end.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


You have outdone even yourself on this one, Martyn.
It's great the way you break these down to the simplest (?) common piece and turn it into something extraordinary.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Mind numbing!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Steve, Experience tells me that reduction and endgrain in combination are the only way I'd go for something this complicated, these days.

Thanks all for your attention and interest. I need a rest.


----------



## Steph78 (Aug 12, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Pure genius! That is just amazing! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


you really do make it sound all too easy martyn  you are amazingly talented!


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


That's great. I'd put that on the short list but my wife would put me on the short list and the short end of a rope, IYKWIM. ;-)
Cheers,
Gary


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## bgsbnny (Mar 23, 2015)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Again thank you for How to make it. Here is mine, 4 ft x 8 ft..


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen anything from Martyn for quite some time. Anyone know how he's doing? It's been almost a year since he's posted.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'm OK. Not done anything on the box front recently as I'm restoring (from scratch) a classic Lotus Europa Twincam Special, from 1974. The only thing vaguely woody about it is this










A new dashboard. Bird's eye Maple on a 12mm Bich ply base

Oh and by the way, nice one, BGSBNNY


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Cool! I like that dash. Good to see you are still around!


----------



## canaan18 (Jan 7, 2018)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful work. Is there any way to update these photos i am unable to see them. I would like recreate this but it would be helpful to have a visual aid. Again great work!


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


I'll be trying this very soon, thanks so much for the tutorial.


----------



## NormTX (Mar 31, 2020)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


anyway i could get photos with out watermark?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...





> anyway i could get photos with out watermark?
> 
> - NormTX


That's a PhotoBucket artifact after their money grab. Martin hasn't posted a project in a couple of years. I hope that he is still OK. Maybe he has this thread in his notifications and will respond.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


For those of you interested in "impossible" designs, I suggest exploring the following site and its Figure Library:

https://im-possible.info/english/library/grey/grey1.html


----------



## RayJPal (May 4, 2020)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


fabulous pattern. Here is a YouTube video from The Family Woodworker


----------



## WoodWorkingHobbyist (Dec 5, 2017)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


Nice job.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Impossible II*
> 
> Hi everyone. Here is the method for making the Impossible II. Before we start I didn't take any photos during the build for this one. I needed to concentrate full time on it and taking pics can be distracting. The CAD drawings provided here should do the job . I've seen Steve (spalm) use this sort of thing to great effect. I'm not giving exact sizes, you can scale things off of the pics. This will give you the angles too, mostly 60°.
> 
> ...


This appears to be Impossible pattern #54 from the link noted above. There are about 1125 others.

Repeat link: https://im-possible.info/english/library/index.html


----------

